# West coast collection



## CowichanBay

Hi all, 

After mostly lurking for perhaps far too long, time to start sharing. 

First off is one of my absolute favorites, courtesy of Mario Ingoglia. 

Full disclosure: I've gained a LOT of respect for those of you who take eye-candy pictures, turns out it's very difficult to capture the true beauty of a knife, I didn't even begin to do this one justice. Anyway, here we go...

Mammoth ivory, buffalo horn and snakewood.
301mm heel to tip
45.5mm heel to spine
3.2mm exiting handle
2.2mm mid spine
1.3mm ~3cm from tip
Balance point ~5mm in front of makers mark
Spectacular F&F

Thanks again to all of you who have provided so much info personally and on KKF, greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chuckles

Hell Yeah!! Thanks for posting! I have a fever and the only cure is more Ingoglia pics. That is a tremendous piece. Nice start!


----------



## RRLOVER

Randy Haas Jr. makes some Bad A$$ Dammy!......It makes me look good!


----------



## chinacats

Mario, long time no see...Hope you're well! Love to see a bunch of your knives start rolling around again


----------



## marc4pt0

Um, did I just see a post from Mario?!
And that is one gorgeous knife!


----------



## CowichanBay

Just to clarify, I'm definitely not Mario - just a huge fan of his work!


----------



## marc4pt0

Haha, no we were referring to post #3, the gentleman that made the amazing piece posted up top


----------



## CowichanBay

Hah - mental note to read the WHOLE string of posts before replying. Noobie mistake for sure. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## knyfeknerd

Damn that's beautiful. A Mario with HHH Dammy!?!?!


----------



## mkriggen

knyfeknerd said:


> Damn that's beautiful. A Mario with HHH Dammy!?!?!



Yeah, almost unfair don'cha think?

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## cheflarge

Absolutely awesome knife!!! Two of my favorite knife nutz...... Ingoglia & HHH!!! WAAAAAY COOL!


----------



## CowichanBay

Hi all, I've been away from the forums for most of the last year, busy with life, but have been trying to spend more time here lately, it's been a nice reprieve from the current chaos in my world right now related to a massive move & downsize. Anyway, I've been negligent in posting pictures, figure it's the least I can offer after gleaning so much info from the forums here. Since I'm taking insurance pictures of belongings right now with the move, figured it would be a good time to post some. Every time I try to take a decent picture of a knife it seems to fail miserably, much respect for Marc and the others who seem to have it mastered. Pix to follow.....


----------



## CowichanBay

The cleavers;






Saji
Harner
Sugimoto #6


----------



## CowichanBay

Okay, apparently dropbox uploads aren't working. Here's the photobucket version.

The cleavers;

Saji
Harner
Sugimoto #6


----------



## CowichanBay

The little ones;

Ealy
Harner
Ealy
Bloodroot
Haburn


----------



## CowichanBay

Rader
Marr
Mareko Maumasi
Rodrigue
Devin DT ITK
Devin DT San Mai


----------



## CowichanBay

Martell
Haburn with hamon
Bloodroot
Ealy
Ealy
Ealy
Ealy western


----------



## marc4pt0

Hot Damn! You've definitely upped your game!
It's nice to see that mono carbon Ealy gyuto in such great company. I do miss that one. And I do regret not picking up that Damascus Ealy gyuto when I had the chance!
How you liking that Haburn?


----------



## CowichanBay

Wilburn
Tsourkan
Carter, 8.09 HG
Mario Ingoglia with HHH damascus
Catcheside
Billipp
HHH









Thats all for tonight, the Japanese collection to be posted another time.


----------



## marc4pt0

Dig that Billipp too. That guy makes some amazing knives.
Looks like you need to add a Cris Anderson and a Mert Tansu.


----------



## CowichanBay

Ian's work is incredible, as you know. The hamon is certainly alluring aesthetically, very subtle and understated, incredible handle, form meets function, works great for my oversized hands, really like the profile on that knife, yet for whatever reason it doesn't get used much. The Billipp is without a doubt one of my favorites. Whenever knife newbies come over and they're introduced to the collection, once the overwhelm subsides, the Billipp is often one of the first unleashed upon the cutting board. How would you compare your Billipp to your Tansu? Mert's work intrigues me on many levels, partially because I lived in Australia for a couple years. I'd love to add to the collection, unfortunately I'll likely be shrinking it in the near future rather than expanding


----------



## mikedtran

Your collection is absolutely amazing. You weren't kidding when you said you had masterpieces =)


----------



## marc4pt0

If you decide to let go of a few pieces, let me know.


----------



## toddnmd

marc4pt0 said:


> If you decide to let go of a few pieces, let me know.



Geez, Marc, leave some of the awesome knives for the rest of us!


----------



## Cheeks1989

marc4pt0 said:


> Looks like you need to add a Cris Anderson and a Mert Tansu.


+1


----------



## mikedtran

Definitely would love a shot at some of these knives also if you are looking to downsize. The DTs particularly =D


----------



## CowichanBay

Since I was away from the forums, I let my contributor subscription lapse, and my PM system has more than 100 messages I want to keep so can't just purge Message sent to admin earlier today to try to sort it out, hopefully another midnight reset will work?? Either way, I'll let you know when my limit returns to 800 messages (yay!) and I can PM again. Cheers.


----------



## chinacats

CowichanBay said:


> Since I was away from the forums, I let my contributor subscription lapse, and my PM system has more than 100 messages I want to keep so can't just purge Message sent to admin earlier today to try to sort it out, hopefully another midnight reset will work?? Either way, I'll let you know when my limit returns to 800 messages (yay!) and I can PM again. Cheers.



You can always save your messages--there are a few options in the same place you would go to delete the messages (save as txt or html at least I believe).


----------



## spoiledbroth

this is a really wonderful collection


----------



## CowichanBay

JCK suji, handle by Mikey
Misono suji
Sakai Yusuke
Heiji
Konosuke fujiyama white #1 set, 270 and 210, handles & sayas by Mikey


----------



## spoiledbroth

Which sujihiki is that? "Jck"


----------



## CowichanBay

Suisin 
Tanaka blue 
Goko 
Konosuke ginsan
Tojiro
Saji R2 
Tanaka ironwood R2


----------



## CowichanBay

spoiledbroth said:


> Which sujihiki is that? "Jck"



It's the knife from this thread;

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-FUJIWARA-NASHIJI-270-SUJI-WITH-CUSTOM-HANDLE


----------



## CowichanBay

chinacats said:


> You can always save your messages--there are a few options in the same place you would go to delete the messages (save as txt or html at least I believe).



Thanks a bunch! 

PM's cleared, able to message again


----------



## marc4pt0

Jeez Louise! I had no idea you had some many More knives! They just keep coming out of the wood works over here.


----------



## mark76

That is a drop dead gorgeous collection!


----------

